# spaniel training



## martydavis (Jan 25, 2006)

If any of you know someone around Illinois (mostly central) that has a "field type" spaniel (fbESS, fbECS, fbACS, Clumber, Field Spaniel, Boykin, etc.) there is a group of us starting a "spaniel club" for the training and enjoyment of their hunting companions. A couple folks train for field trials and I train for hunt tests and others just train for fun and hunting. What ever your fancy is you can train for it and get assistance from the other "members".

If you know of someone - pass this on.


----------

